# Question for Remaining Relative Visa (Onshore) (Subclass 835)



## felixthe13 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi, 

I have a few question about the 835 visa.

First, I have a sister who has Australian Citizenship, but she is not in Australia, can still apply for this visa or not.

Second, how long the visa will be granted, because my student visa will be finish at 20th of July 2011.

Thanks.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi There,

I could be wrong but I believe that she would need to be in Australia as she would need to sign insurance that she will financially be responsible for you etc..

Also is your sister your only living direct relative? if you have parents or other immediate family living outside of Australia you cannot apply for this visa.


----------



## felixthe13 (Jun 12, 2009)

So, she can't do it by email and so on?

I don't have any family relative in Australia, and my sister is my blood related family.

So, do you know what kind of visa should I apply? Thanks.


----------

